# SE MI Winter Steel



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

hey fishpig i see your in harrison township as well just moved here from east detroit


----------



## FISHWHISTLE (Jan 29, 2010)

clintonking....sorry about the sean thing....i figured if u fished there u would know him!! fished with chuck for skams over the summer, seen him land a 15+ pound silver bullet...cant wait for some warmer weather....just want it above 32 so my guides dont freeze


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Don't listen to this guy (Clintonking) he spends most of his time on the banks untangling his line and playing with his worm.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Kyle I'll see ya at work, just had to harass ya!


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

NoNo Everyone dont listen to Localyahoo He is a defect of michigan he has been a Canadian P.O.W for a long time and he needs rescue so he can hunt and fish in the glove again it will indeed be a covert operation in which we will all need to wear Tim Hortons uniforms to get across the border with no trouble I will provide uniforms and someone bring the donuts and coffee HaHaHa


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Fish pig... You are right. Chuck does need to retire both his rod and reel. He finally has new waders though. We turned him into a Simms guy. 

Both Chuck and Kip are great steelhead guys on the Clinton. Shawn is really good to. There are alot of us down there that are regulars. By March and April we will be down there almost every day. The Clinton has become a first rate steelhead river and there is plenty of new traffic down there now. Watch the guys on the river, ask a few questions. Most of us are happy to teach the new guys that come to the river with respect for the fishery.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me clarify something I just posted. Shawn does catch alot of fish. I have seen him. But he is the guy that has a story for everything. He can teach new guys alot but there is always a story. He spends alot of time on the river, as do most of you. We have all heard a story or two but his intentions are good.

Oh, I have seen alot of pictures of fish on his camera that other people have caught. He remembers names well and isn't afraid at all to credit others on the fish they have caught. I believe he does this mainly to have proof of how good our fishery has gotten.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea your right, I know he means well but some times the stories get out of hand. Hit the river last week for a couple hours..nada. Hoping for some rain to melt the snow and bring the water up. Now that Chuck has new waders he needs to do something about that reel. The drag on that thing is awesome.:lol:


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahhhhhh its almost time going to try and break my personal best record and catch seven steelies in one day.... chuck I love ya dude though you don't know me by my screen name but I'm aka the waxworm guy see ya on the river
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Give Sean a break my freinds... He means well and I've seen him land a few myself... They were on my line.. but he landed them..... Just kidding. :lol:

Anyway, Glad to her Chuck finally made the change to the dark side. 

It's not going be too long now... I'm headed to Illinois for the rest of the week and may hit the Joe on my commute home. I'll let you know hows things go. Was at Yates yesterday for a walk with the wife and pooch. River had yet to rise or dirty up from the melt, but there were a ton of smal stones hatching all along the bank. size 18-22 I would say.

This weekend Burt Lake Ice Tournament, Then STEEL, STEEL, STEEL... Should be a good spring based on the reports coming fom our ice fishing friends fishing the mouth of the river. 

Can't Wait


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I was down at Yates today. Seen a nice male caught in the park. The guy had it on a stringer and was headed for his truck. I wouldn't doubt at all it was the same fish I caught in that hole back in December. Let's just hope dinner is good for that angler tonight.

We all like to have a good fish dinner once and awhile but is the Clinton River a healthy enough system to take fish from? I believe that taking an occasional male is not going to destroy the fishery, but leave the hens alone. Spawners are important to the river and, believe it or not, there is natural reproduction in the river.

I guess its an open question. What thoughts do you guys have on taking fish on the Clinton? Not looking for a fight here, just curious about the different opinions out there.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

It depends on how much spawn I have.:evil: I don't know if the average guy that catches maybe one or two fish and keeps them really hurts the population. Now if the group of "regulars" who are there everyday kept everything, then maybe. As far as natural reproduction I know they spawn, but we've all seen how fast the redds silt over when the fish leave. Now up stream a little way, that's a different story. couldn't tell you how many smolts I caught last summer.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Talked to a guy named Orlando down there yesterday, and he said it had been nice on these sunny days. He never mentioned any fish but he had 2 on the string somewhat hidden on the bank. It was nice to get out with the kids for a walk and smell the river. Hopefully I get some time to get out.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

fishpig said:


> It depends on how much spawn I have.:evil: I don't know if the average guy that catches maybe one or two fish and keeps them really hurts the population. Now if the group of "regulars" who are there everyday kept everything, then maybe. As far as natural reproduction I know they spawn, but we've all seen how fast the redds silt over when the fish leave. Now up stream a little way, that's a different story. couldn't tell you how many smolts I caught last summer.


I think most of the "regulars" practice C&R more than many people would think. There are not a ton of fish in the system and the regulars like to keep catching fish, and often times means catching the same fish more than once.

Since there seems to be way more fisherman than fish, if every "average guy" keeps 1-2 fish per season, that can make an impact on the numbers of fish in the river throughout the season.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Totally agree with you about there being more fisherman than fish, it's kind of crazy when pull in the parking lot at 5am and it's full. Your right about the "regulars", I fish with pretty much the same group of guys for most of the run and almost everyone releases their fish. Even with all of the pressure I think that old saying 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish was made for this river. When a guy puts all that time in and finally catches one I'm not going to tell him he has to release it. I would like to see more fish released, cause that's more for me to catch.:lol:


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey any walleyes taken yet in huron i am think about heading south anyone fishing need a report!


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

any eye taken yet?


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

I have heard of a few walleye being taken but really nothing to speak of. You know the routine. Season closes and they start to run. Amazing how that works.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*well actually hopefully they show up within the next 9 days steel before the 15th would be fine with me*


----------

